# Erster Großeinkauf?. BMX Teile!



## geko11 (13. Mai 2012)

Hey leutz..

ich Plan nen ersten Großeinkauf!

Ich dachte mir in erster Linie erstmal Ersatz-Schläuche, logisch.
Aber taugen die relativ teuersten gegenüber den etwas günstigeren etwas?

*Mäntel*, sollte man sich da Ersatz kaufen? Ich dachte so an die KHE Mäntel, die fahren sich ja bis 6.5 Bar also sollte die Platten warscheinlichkeit durch Snakebites verringern, oder?

*Grips*, die brauch ich auf jedenfall.. Die Felt Dinger verschieben sich schon zur Lenkermitte..

*Pegs*? Jain.. Ich wollte erstmal bisschen Kontrolle übers BMX bekommen bevor ich Grinde..
Aber ich möchte eines Wissen!
Auf meiner Hinterachse hab ich eine Female Nabe.. also die Schrauben werden rein Geschraubt.. Problem an der Kiste ist,
die Schrauben haben nen breites Ende, sodass sie genau in die Hinterachse reinpassen.
Wenn ich jetzt aber das Peg Montiere, dann ist dieses breite Ende zu 2/3tel im Peg und somit hängt die Schraube "in der Luft". Also es wird nur noch durch das Peg gehalten, ist das Normal?
Ich habe aus dem Grund erstmal das Peg hinten abgebaut.

Das sollte es fürs erste sein.. Wird schon ziemlich Teuer ^^
Also sagt mal bitte was dazu.. Würde mir sehr Helfen!

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2012)

Ok, fangen wir mal an:

Zu den Reifen: was hast du jetzt für welche und in welchem Zustand sind sie? Sofern sie nicht total abgenutzt oder kaputt sind, brauchst du keinen Ersatz. Zu den KHE Reifen findet man geteilte Meinungen, die Faltversion war für mich persönlich DER mit riesigem Abstand schlechteste Reifen, den ich hatte seit ich überhaupt Fahrrad fahren kann. Bei einem Freund das gleiche: nur Platten. Da nützen auch 7 Bar nichts - die musste man ohnehin fast fahren, damit einem das Teil nicht aus der Felge gesprungen ist. Zur Drahtversion kann ich nichts sagen, aber es gibt definitiv bessere Reifen (Duo, Fly, Odyssey, Fit)

Dass die Griffe in die Mitte rutschen hat nichts mit den Griffen selbst zu tun sondern eher mit dem Lenker. Evtl. befindet sich etwas Fett o.ä. auf der Lenkeroberfläche. Mach die Griffe mal ab, und reinige sowohl Griffe als auch Lenker mit einem entfettenden Reiniger und ziehe sie dann neu auf. Falls das nicht geht, kann man auch mit Haarspray arbeiten oder dann evtl. einen Gripstop kaufen (ein kleiner Ring, der neben den Griff geschraubt wird und das in die Mitte rutschen so verhindert).

Die Pegsituation versteh ich nicht so genau, deshalb will ich erstmal nichts falsches sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geko11 (14. Mai 2012)

Ok ich danke dir erstmal Rise!

Ich werd davon mal Bilder machen, damit man vielleicht versteht worauf ich hinauß möchte!


----------



## lightmetal (15. Mai 2012)

Reifen von KHE werden mit Abstand am Haeufigsten gekauft, das es dementsprechend die meissten negativen Stimmen gibt ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 
Jedoch wuerde ich dir klar empfehlen uns zu verraten was, wie und wo du faehrst. 
Als Streetkiller oder Dirtrakete taugen dir KHE nicht - Fakt ausser du faehrst super sauber und awesome. 

Viel, sehr viel gekauft statt den KHE werden WTP Feelin und Grippin, Odyssey Aitken, DUO Stunner oder die freakin teuren FIT. 
Wenn dir Gewicht egal ist schau dir die Ilegal Amplo und Magro an. 

Griffe kann man nicht empfehlen. Diese muss man anfassen um zu wissen ob man Noppen, Rillen oder was auch immer haben moechte. Dann noch obs Klebrig, Hart oder Weich sein soll und wie lang sie halten duerfen. 

Top beliebtheit haben: Animal Edwin, ODI Longneck, alle Cult und dann weit abgeschlagen alle anderen. 

Deine Studs am Hinterrad haben ein 10mm Gewinde und unter dem Kopf sind sie 14mm? Wie zB bei Proper? Dann besorg die eine 14mm Mutter die ins 14 mm Peg kommt damit die Schraube nicht mehr in das Ausfallende ragt mit der Verdickung und kaufe dir Adapter Spacer von 10 auf 14 die dann im Ausfallende liegen. Alternativ kannst du dir 10 mm Studs kaufen die bis zum Kopf 10mm durchgehend gefertigt sind und mit 10mm kombinieren. Hier brauchst du jedoch auch die genannten Adapter Spacer.


----------



## RISE (15. Mai 2012)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Diese muss man anfassen um zu wissen ob man Noppen, Rillen oder was auch immer haben moechte. Dann noch obs Klebrig, Hart oder Weich sein soll und wie lang sie halten duerfen.





Das hast du erotisch zusammengefasst.


----------



## lightmetal (16. Mai 2012)

Frag mal die Muttis die immer ganz verwegen werden wenn ich die Worte ausspreche.


----------



## Stirni (16. Mai 2012)

ErosStation-Braunschweig


----------



## holmar (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wusste doch, dass der radladen nur Vorwand ist!


----------



## lightmetal (20. Mai 2012)

Klar ich bin hart der Milfhunter.


----------

